# Un peu de code Java !!!!



## franckdia (3 Juin 2003)

Bonjour
J'ai créé un composant perso qui étend la classe JTextPane avec un fond de couleur vert (en RVB). et j'ai également un JTextField. Mon pb c'est que ne parviens pas dans la method init de mon Applet à agencer ces 2 composants avec un BorderLayout. En fait j'y arrive mais je perd la couleur de fond de mon composant perso. J'obtiens à la place mon JTextPane avec comme couleur de fond du blanc avec alternance une de traits fins gris, comme par exemple dans le haut d'une fenêtre du Finder.
Si quelqu'un maitrise un peu Java Swing son aide est la bienvenue.


----------



## tomiotomio (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par franckdia:</font><hr /> * Bonjour
J'ai créé un composant perso qui étend la classe JTextPane avec un fond de couleur vert (en RVB). et j'ai également un JTextField. Mon pb c'est que ne parviens pas dans la method init de mon Applet à agencer ces 2 composants avec un BorderLayout. En fait j'y arrive mais je perd la couleur de fond de mon composant perso. J'obtiens à la place mon JTextPane avec comme couleur de fond du blanc avec alternance une de traits fins gris, comme par exemple dans le haut d'une fenêtre du Finder.
Si quelqu'un maitrise un peu Java Swing son aide est la bienvenue.     * 

[/QUOTE]un morceau de code serait le bienvenu


----------



## olidev (4 Juin 2003)

Debutant aussi en cocoa java, je cherche désespérément des exemples simples illustrants les différents objets de l'interface.

- Radio
- Switch
- Sliders
- etc ...

La documentation est vraiment incomplète, il y a bien deux "Reference Guide", mais il manque un "Developer Guide". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Concrètement, je voudrais tester l'état d'un radio button (selected/Not selected) . Comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## franckdia (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomiotomio:</font><hr /> * un morceau de code serait le bienvenu  * 

[/QUOTE]






 en fait j'ai résolu le pb tout seul comme un grand, je m'étais tout simplement mélangé les pinceaux dans l'utilisation de la méthode getContentPane();


----------



## franckdia (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * Debutant aussi en cocoa java, je cherche désespérément des exemples simples illustrants les différents objets de l'interface.

- Radio
- Switch
- Sliders
- etc ...

La documentation est vraiment incomplète, il y a bien deux "Reference Guide", mais il manque un "Developer Guide". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concrètement, je voudrais tester l'état d'un radio button (selected/Not selected) . Comment faire ?

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour un débutant le passage obligé me semble le site de Sun qui propose d'assez bons tutoriels. Regarde ces quelques exemples  tu devrais trouver ce que tu cherches ?


----------



## olidev (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par franckdia:</font><hr /> * 

Pour un débutant le passage obligé me semble le site de Sun qui propose d'assez bons tutoriels. Regarde ces quelques exemples  tu devrais trouver ce que tu cherches ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne suis pas débutant Java, je suis débutant en Cocoa-Java, et c'est des exemples en Cocoa-Java que je recherche.


----------



## Mitch (5 Juin 2003)

Vu les demandes je me propose de vous faire des petits exemples en cocoa java. Mais laissez moi le temps de commencer... c'est ce qui est le plus dure pour moi parce que j'ai pas mal de boulot en ce moment.

Donnez moi les premiers exemples que vous voulez et je ferais ca pour vous....

Par contre je ne me suis jamais lancer sur les graphismes QD.

A+


----------



## Ludopac (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> *Concrètement, je voudrais tester l'état d'un radio button (selected/Not selected) . Comment faire ?
* 

[/QUOTE]


Admetton que ton bouton s'appelle monBouton (NSButton monBouton :

String etatBouton = monBouton.stringValue();

Si le bouton radio est sélectionné etatBouton sera egal à "1" sinon il sera egal à "0".


----------



## olidev (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mitch:</font><hr /> * Vu les demandes je me propose de vous faire des petits exemples en cocoa java. Mais laissez moi le temps de commencer... c'est ce qui est le plus dure pour moi parce que j'ai pas mal de boulot en ce moment.

Donnez moi les premiers exemples que vous voulez et je ferais ca pour vous....
* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh oui, oh oui, oh oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... je veux bien aider et développer un petit site pour regrouper tout ces exemples, la documentation manque vraiment.

Il faudrait commencer par de petits exemples très simple, c'est ce que j'essaye de faire pour le moment, mais sans doc je peine ...


----------



## Mitch (5 Juin 2003)

Bon je me suis lancer . Un petit exemple sur les bouton radio que j'ai fais ce matin pour vous... c'est du java cocoa.

pour le télécharger c'est  ici (Attention c'est un .dmg donc si votre navigateur l'affiche plutôt que de le télécharger /Utilisez l'option _enregistrez le lien vers..._ )

J'attends vos commentaire... dois je faire plus compliquer ou plus simple.
Dois-je mettre plus de commentaires ou est ce que c'est compréhensible?

et surtout dois je continué ou bien je n'intéresse personne......

J'attends vos commentaires.


----------



## olidev (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mitch:</font><hr /> * 
et surtout dois je continué ou bien je n'intéresse personne......

J'attends vos commentaires.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Super, des petits exemples simples pour débuter c'est vraiment l'idéal. Si je n'abuse pas, un petit exemple avec un NSTableView serait le bienvenue aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un tout grand merci.


----------



## olidev (5 Juin 2003)

Bon ben, j'me mouille aussi, sur base de l'exemple de Mitch, j'ai fait un petit exemple qui illustre l'utilisation des "Alert Messages"

alert.dmg 

Comme c'est mon premier programme en Cocoa Java, si vous voyez un truc qui cloche, merci de me prévenir pour que je puisse m'améliorer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci.


----------



## Mitch (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * 

Super, des petits exemples simples pour débuter c'est vraiment l'idéal. Si je n'abuse pas, un petit exemple avec un NSTableView serait le bienvenue aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un tout grand merci.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ok pour une petite appli pour illustrer les NSTableView. J'essais de faire ca avant le WE.


----------



## Mitch (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * Bon ben, j'me mouille aussi, sur base de l'exemple de Mitch, j'ai fait un petit exemple qui illustre l'utilisation des "Alert Messages"

alert.dmg 

Merci.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ne faudrait il pas fédérer tous les exemples dans un site Web afin d'en faire profiter le plus grans nombre.

j'attends les propositions des plus entreprenants dans ce domaine.


----------



## olidev (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mitch:</font><hr /> * 
j'attends les propositions des plus entreprenants dans ce domaine.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je veux bien m'en occuper, dans un premier temps je peux placer tout ça sur mon compte .mac le temps de développer un site un peu plus étoffé.

Puis-je placer tes exemples sur mon iDisk ?


----------



## Mitch (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * 

Je veux bien m'en occuper, dans un premier temps je peux placer tout ça sur mon compte .mac le temps de développer un site un peu plus étoffé.

Puis-je placer tes exemples sur mon iDisk ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour le site ca me convient, et pour les exemples sur ton iDisk je dis sans hésiter OUI.


----------



## olidev (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mitch:</font><hr /> * 

Pour le site ca me convient, et pour les exemples sur ton iDisk je dis sans hésiter OUI.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://homepage.mac.com/olidev/FileSharing3.html


----------



## molgow (6 Juin 2003)

Très bonne idée !

Je suis aussi prêt à vous aider à réaliser quelques petits exemples en Cocoa-Java si jamais...


----------



## olidev (6 Juin 2003)

Super, je centralise tout ça pour le moment. Tous les exemples sont bienvenus


----------



## Mitch (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * 

Super, des petits exemples simples pour débuter c'est vraiment l'idéal. Si je n'abuse pas, un petit exemple avec un NSTableView serait le bienvenue aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un tout grand merci.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon c'est fait ici

J'espere que j'ai été assez complet pour vous aider mais sans trop compliquer la chose.

N'hésitez pas a me dire ce que vous en pensez.


----------



## olidev (6 Juin 2003)

Merci Mitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Très didactique comme exemple, je vais éplucher ça de près.


----------



## olidev (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * 
un petit exemple avec un NSTableView serait le bienvenu aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Avez-vous un exemple de NSTableView qui permet une personnalisation des colonnes (style iTunes) ?

Merci


----------



## plumber (10 Juin 2003)

je suis en train de réecrire des methodes
pour les habitués de swing , backgrounds, images, paint,repaint ...
alpha en plus bien sur Next oblige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















bientot here


----------



## plumber (10 Juin 2003)

si vous faites un site dedié a cocoa-java je suis partant

j'ai pas mal avancé depuis six mois en cocoa-java


----------



## olidev (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par plumber:</font><hr /> * si vous faites un site dedié a cocoa-java je suis partant

j'ai pas mal avancé depuis six mois en cocoa-java
* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je débute en cocoa Java, ça a un gros avantage, je sais quelles questions se posent les débutants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je suis partant pour le site, il y a un manque cruel de documentation sur le sujet.


----------



## olidev (11 Juin 2003)

J'ai trouvé quelques exemples cocoa-java ici : 
http://www.whiningdog.net/articles/LCIJ/page0.php?page=0 

Il y a un exemple avec un NSTableView ici :
http://www.whiningdog.net/articles/LCIJ/page6.php?page=6 

Ils utilisent un NSMutableArray comme DataSource d'un NSTableView au lieu d'un Vector est-ce plus adapté ?


----------



## Mitch (11 Juin 2003)

Dans un exemple simple ca reviens au meme. quoi que le Bector est une classe pure java donc portable alors que le NSMutableArray est une classe de l'environnement Apple qui héritent des classe java.

Dans un exemple pour montrer le fonctionnement je te dirais que c'est au choix de l'utilisateur.

En utilisation plus avancer je te conseil d'avoir une autre base de données que des éléments en memoires..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon bonjour la persistance.

Pour mon cas j'ai remarqué que l'utilisation de Vector est beaucoup plus rapide et moins gourmande en memoire.

Et puis les amateurs de java ont suffisament de classes java pour ne pas utiliser les classes qui ont été faite pour les utilisateurs d'objective-C qui n'ont pas le choix.


----------



## olidev (27 Juin 2003)

Les exemples cités plus haut se trouvent sur mon site :

http://cappuccino.devue.be/


----------

